# Fromm with grain?



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So i only give Zoe grain free fromm . she has done so well on it I figured why mess with it. I tried others when we first brought her home.
I bought a bag of Sweet potato and duck and noticed it is not grain free.
Who feeds grains? i am worried if she will get an allergy or tear stains.

She hasn't had allergy or really any tear stains at all . One food i do not remember I thought she did get a little staining so never used again.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

It is not corn or wheat.
Millet, barley, oatmeal. They seem ok?
I am lazy to return the bag. It is rated 5 star, this particular recipe.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

I use the Salmon and sweet potato and have used the Whitefish formula w/out any problems. Should be ok,just keep on eye on her.

Martha et al


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I feed Fromm with grain and my girls are doing better on it than some of the grain-free brands I tried. I also purchased some grain free Fromm, but my dogs seem to prefer the original formula. I think it may be the shape of the kibble (the grain free is the small bits and they prefer the larger bites), but whatever it is, they will consume the regular kibble more quickly than the Fromm grain free.
My border collie has had "itchy" problems in the past, but she is doing fine now. And no other problems with regular Fromm food.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha was eating a food with grain. Had no problems except for tear stains. So I switched to a grain free food...guess what?, over a year later and she still has tear stains. The grain in the food had nothing to do with it. 

I don't think the grains in the food you're feeding will do any harm.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree that grains don't have anything to do with tear stains. The way my vet described it is: Small dogs have small tear ducts, some so small proportionately to their tears... and can't always drain away all the tears to the back of the eye where they belong. So, the excess fluid spills out the front which creates a moist, dirty environment (because they usually have a little dust or what not on the surrounding area) and that makes it a hospitable environment for bacteria. And _bacteria_ is what causes the staining. Bacteria and anatomy. Not harmful, but unattractive.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I agree that grains don't have anything to do with tear stains. The way my vet described it is: Small dogs have small tear ducts, some so small proportionately to their tears... and can't always drain away all the tears to the back of the eye where they belong. So, the excess fluid spills out the front which creates a moist, dirty environment (because they usually have a little dust or what not on the surrounding area) and that makes it a hospitable environment for bacteria. And _bacteria_ is what causes the staining. Bacteria and anatomy. Not harmful, but unattractive.


You know, I'm really glad I read this....makes perfect sense. Phoenix doesn't have any staining, but good lord he has the juiciest eyes I've ever seen. He always looks as though he's been crying, especially after he's been running around outside like a banshee. We thought it may have been environmental allergies, so we did some allergy tests and it showed absolutely nothing (waste of money, but glad we ruled things out). My vet has discouraged me from giving him any sort of allergy medications to stop the runny eyes, so we just live with and wipe his face a couple of times a day when it gets too wet looking. He doesn't seemed to be phased at all by it.


----------

